# THC concentration testing



## PeaNuTHeaD420 (May 30, 2010)

HELLO!!!

I am new to this website and it looks great so far 
But i have been unable to find any information regarding THC concentration testing for buds. I have seen clinics in Los Angeles posting rating systems next to strains on their menus. They are apparently backed by some type of scientific equipment measurements. I am trying to find out anything i can regarding this, such as equipment, protocols, and places to buy the equipment. If anyone knows anything about this please let me know. Thank You and have fun yall


----------



## Intenzity (May 30, 2010)

This is how ya do it. Not for the un-experienced it sounds like.



Or just send a sample to a lab and show them your medical card if they ask any questions. Probably cost $$.


----------



## PeaNuTHeaD420 (Jun 1, 2010)

Sweet thanks alot.

I'm about to complete a BS in Biochemistry and have been doing research for the last 2 years, hopefully that'll help me out. I gave them a quick lookover so far and looks like protocols ima used to.

Any info on where to buy standards to compare to??


----------

